# Fish stock question.



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,

My planted tank has been up an running for some time(it has cycled) And I would say it is a moderately planted tank. It is 20 gallons and I'm running a whisper EX-20 filter.
So far I have 5 cories and a pair of small veil angelfish (body size is about equal to a quarter)

My question is am I pretty much at my limit in terms of fish?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

In my opinion no but that depends on what else you would consider adding,ie. neons, cardinals, or another small tetra should be okay.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think so as well. 
Maybe you should add a few more of the same type of Cory. Bigger groups are great. 

Some tetras as mentioned for top/mid action


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, that's what I was thinking too. There's a lot of action from the bottom and mid but nothing for the top. 

I was thinking of 5-6 small tetras, either black neon or cardinal.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Jamblor said:


> Thanks guys, that's what I was thinking too. There's a lot of action from the bottom and mid but nothing for the top.
> 
> I was thinking of 5-6 small tetras, either black neon or cardinal.


I'm not a small fish person but I think hatchet fish would be more of a top water fish that move a lot. Look into those as well.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldn't add anything, once those angelfish are fully grown, the tank will become borderline overstocked, in my opinion. Angels can grow up to 6 inches in length and I don't imagine there being much room in there with an extra 3-5 tetras or guppies.

I think the aquarium would look really pretty if you had a few corys, a few neon or cardinal tetras, and a few microrasboras (either Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasbora or Red Dwarf Rasbora).


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I'm not a small fish person but I think hatchet fish would be more of a top water fish that move a lot. Look into those as well.


hatchet fish are fun until they start jumping out of your tank through the smallest of holes in the back


----------

